# 5 letters game



## Chikn Luva

Ok, i don't know if anyone posted this on here recently. If so, Ill close it. But for now, heres how it goes.

First Person:

S J A S P

Second person:

Silly Jim Ate Some Peas

C M H M K

Third Person:

Crazy Miley Hit My Knee




And so on.


I'll start:

H T M R C


----------



## Ms. Research

Hanna Takes My Royal Cola 


B R Y J F


----------



## woodleighcreek

Big roosters yell jokes funnily

QYABP


----------



## Chikn Luva

Queen Yasha Ate Bobs Pie

G I R L Y


----------



## woodleighcreek

Green Ill Rabbit Laughed Yearningly


V E G A S


----------



## Genipher

Violent Egg Grabs Amanda's Sausage


E D E N


----------



## aimee

Elisa differs even now 



                                    LIKED


----------



## flemish lops

Leaves In Kansas Ease Down


       H O W D Y


----------



## aimee

he opened with Darcy Youngs 


  LIERS


----------



## flemish lops

licking ice en rice stings  

H A P P Y


----------



## aimee

he ate potato peel's yesterday


                     SEVEN


----------



## flemish lops

Sammys eating very exquisite noodles      

 S H E E P


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

She helps Ella eat pizza 

C H I C K


----------



## EllieMay

Can he ignite candy korn?


R V Y W N


----------



## Queen Mum

Ron's very young wether noticed.

Z E R I D


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Zebra eats red ice daily . 


 S A N D Y B E A


----------



## EllieMay

Some archeologists never drink yellow beer except alone.




C  R  A  Z  Y


----------



## autumnprairie

Calling  Random Alligators Zebra Yaks

pklwn


----------



## EllieMay

Pigs Kick Lower With Nipples



I W A R M


----------



## RPC

I W A R M

I want a real moose

D F U L J


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Do flying unicorns love jam ??? I

 really don't know !! 


I F I W A


----------



## autumnprairie

If felines indure warm ankles


POAGZ


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

People open an great zoo . 
SORRY !! T T R F G


----------



## autumnprairie

What 5 letters SFG


----------



## EllieMay

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> People open an great zoo .
> SORRY !! T T R F G


Try Tasting Real Fried Gopher




p y t o z


----------



## autumnprairie

PICK YOUR TWO ONLY ZEBRAS




LQWBD


----------



## EllieMay

Listen Quietly When Bells Ding



W E I R D


----------



## autumnprairie

wild ewes in rarely date


mpsky


----------



## flemish lops

my pizza smells kinda yucky 

APPLE


----------



## autumnprairie

any people please leave early





sinrp


----------



## flemish lops

Sam is nabbing Robert's pie

G A M E S


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Grace's Aunt married Ebenizer Scrooge 

 F U N G I


----------



## flemish lops

Frank unmuzzled Ned's ghastly iguana 

A U T O S


----------



## autumnprairie

Alpacas under two orangatangs smiling


WLMTD


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Alpacas under two orangatangs smiling
> 
> 
> WLMTD


Wild Little Men tie Darrel 

F O P Q R


----------



## autumnprairie

foreign opie plays quiet rap



ZPKEB


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> foreign opie plays quiet rap
> 
> 
> 
> ZPKEB


Zebras pick kale and eat broccoli .... 

 G H I T O


----------



## autumnprairie

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreign opie plays quiet rap
> 
> 
> 
> ZPKEB
> 
> 
> 
> Zebras pick kale and eat broccoli ....
> 
> G H I T O
Click to expand...

good one 


goats have important theme operas

lqfys


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreign opie plays quiet rap
> 
> 
> 
> ZPKEB
> 
> 
> 
> Zebras pick kale and eat broccoli ....
> 
> G H I T O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good one
> 
> 
> goats have important theme operas
> 
> lqfys
Click to expand...

If quiet flies yap suddenly .... (I think I would  )

 U K J Y X


----------



## flemish lops

Uncle Kyson just yelled "xylophone!".


W A X E D


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Uncle Kyson just yelled "xylophone!".
> 
> 
> W A X E D


Willie asked Xylophone Eddie daily ..  TOUNGE TWISTER !! 

 R A W K L


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Ryan Asked Would Kylie Leave


G R V F T


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ryan Asked Would Kylie Leave
> 
> 
> G R V F T


George rode very fast today.

Q X V T H


----------



## autumnprairie

We are x-rayed every day.


CUPJQ


----------



## CheerioLounge

Candy under pillow, Just Quit!!

htfgr


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> Candy under pillow, Just Quit!!
> 
> htfgr


Hate To Forget Goats Rule



MDLIB


----------



## CheerioLounge

My dad loves indigo blue


ELMER


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> My dad loves indigo blue
> 
> 
> ELMER


Everybody Loves Milk Even Rodger


IWAGN


----------



## CheerioLounge

I want a gorgeous Nubian!


PASTA


----------



## RPC

PASTA

Pretty Asians Start Taking Airplanes

sdfgy


----------



## CheerioLounge

Suddenly Dennis felt great yearning


AMONG


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

A Mom Only Needs Gentleness


AIWFC


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> I want a gorgeous Nubian!
> 
> 
> PASTA


That was what I was actually thinking. That's awesome!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> A Mom Only Needs Gentleness
> 
> 
> AIWFC


Arnold is with Family cat.


 L B B G B


----------



## Mamaboid

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mom Only Needs Gentleness
> 
> 
> AIWFC
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold is with Family cat.
> 
> 
> L B B G B
Click to expand...

Large Bucks Breed Great Babies

towel


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> towel


Today Owen writes enlisting letters. 

 I C N E N


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towel
> 
> 
> 
> Today Owen writes enlisting letters.
> 
> I C N E N
Click to expand...

I Count Nickels Everyday Now


IWAZT


----------



## CheerioLounge

I was a zebra trainer


MUSDY


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> I was a zebra trainer
> 
> 
> MUSDY


 that was good!
Most Unicorns Say Don't You

MGLMA


----------



## CheerioLounge

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> CheerioLounge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a zebra trainer
> 
> 
> MUSDY
> 
> 
> 
> that was good!
> Most Unicorns Say Don't You
> 
> MGLMA
Click to expand...

Moms give love more ably

TOYMD


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> MGLMA


My Great Little Man ate???

G H I L K


----------



## CheerioLounge

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MGLMA
> 
> 
> 
> My Great Little Man ate???
> 
> G H I L K
Click to expand...

Great happiness is love's karma?

GHEID


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> GHEID


Great Heros eat interesting diets ... 

T B A M Y


----------



## flemish lops

the bunny ate my yogurt

L O G I N


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

flemish lops said:
			
		

> the bunny ate my yogurt
> 
> L O G I N


Little Octopus grinds in nickels.


G R T L G


----------



## flemish lops

giant raccoons  take large gems

R U B Y S


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> giant raccoons  take large gems
> 
> R U B Y S


Run under bridge yelling stop!

CAFES


----------



## flemish lops

can a fox eat strawberries?

   F O X E S


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Foxes Only X ray Every Sunday

J H T B E


----------



## Mamaboid

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Foxes Only X ray Every Sunday
> 
> J H T B E


Just have to be early

early


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxes Only X ray Every Sunday
> 
> J H T B E
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to be early
> 
> early
Click to expand...

Every Adult Rarely Likes Yodeling

K A A O Q


----------



## flemish lops

Kittens attack alot of quails

 Q U A I L


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Kittens attack alot of quails
> 
> Q U A I L


Quail understand all illegal letter


BLMED


----------



## CheerioLounge

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> flemish lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittens attack alot of quails
> 
> Q U A I L
> 
> 
> 
> Quail understand all illegal letter
> 
> 
> BLMED
Click to expand...

Baked Lasagna Makes Everyone Drool 

POHGE


----------



## EllieMay

*P*ickles *o*n *H*amburgers *g*et *E*aten



AEIOU


----------



## CheerioLounge

EllieMay said:
			
		

> *P*ickles *o*n *H*amburgers *g*et *E*aten
> 
> 
> 
> AEIOU


After eleven I open up


DMVSO


----------



## flemish lops

dad moved various stuff over

S T U F F


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> dad moved various stuff over
> 
> S T U F F


Steve took up french frying


I R O N S


----------



## flemish lops

I ran over Ned's slippers

 N E D D S


----------



## craftymama86

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I ran over Ned's slippers
> 
> N E D D S


 

Need everyone dig deep somehow 

A D S L


----------



## flemish lops

Need everyone dig deep somehow 

A D S L
5 letters 

Andy Dried Small Lemons 

L E M O N


----------



## craftymama86

Let everyone munch on nuts 

B L A N K


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Let everyone munch on nuts
> 
> B L A N K


Bounding lemurs are not kangaroos


F U N N Y


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> F U N N Y


Fine Unicorns now neatly yell.  



T O P T H


----------



## craftymama86

Trample over people through here 

E A E T H


----------



## flemish lops

Eight Apes Eat Tom's Herbs 

E I G H T


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Eight Apes Eat Tom's Herbs
> 
> E I G H T


Elevan is getting happy thoughts!


G O A T S


----------



## flemish lops

giraffs often attack the sheep 

G I R A F


----------



## craftymama86

Go in right after Feona 

S M I L E


----------



## EllieMay

Some Mules Intimidate Large Emus



            M  U  L  E  S


----------



## jmsim93

Mom Understood Life Eventually Sweetens!  

GUIDE


----------



## flemish lops

gophers unite in dark evergreens 


U N I T E


----------



## jmsim93

flemish lops said:
			
		

> gophers unite in dark evergreens
> 
> 
> U N I T E


Under Nice Intentions Talk Encouragingly


QPSAT


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> flemish lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gophers unite in dark evergreens
> 
> 
> U N I T E
> 
> 
> 
> Under Nice Intentions Talk Encouragingly
> 
> 
> QPSAT
Click to expand...

Quickly pour salt and taste


T A S T E


----------



## jmsim93

To Acquire Stuff Takes Effort

EFFORT


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> To Acquire Stuff Takes Effort
> 
> EFFORT


Eat french fries or raspberry tarts

_*5*_ letters

F R I E S


----------



## jmsim93

Following Rules Impedes Expression Sometimes  ;-)

LIGHT


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Following Rules Impedes Expression Sometimes  ;-)
> 
> LIGHT


_Touche' _


Liberty in game highlights thread!

G A M E S


----------



## flemish lops

George ate my emus supper 

E M U S S


----------



## craftymama86

Extreme muck under slimy steps 

S L I M Y


----------



## jmsim93

Simple Linguistics Interpret Minds Yield    




Yield


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Simple Linguistics Interpret Minds Yield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yield


Yesterday I even learned Dutch

D U T C H


----------



## craftymama86

Dude under the car hissed 

D U D E S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Dude under the car hissed
> 
> D U D E S


Dads underestimate daughter's emotional states


E M O T E


----------



## craftymama86

Experience my odd theatrical entertainment 

E N T E R


----------



## jmsim93

Experience Never Teaches Every Risks  

NEVER


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Experience Never Teaches Every Risks
> 
> NEVER


Naturally evolving vermin evade RAID!

R O A C H


----------



## craftymama86

Rolling over another cricket hill

H I L L S


----------



## jmsim93

Happy Imps Languish Lazily Stateside

CHILD


----------



## flemish lops

Cats Hopping Into Little Desks

D E S K S


----------



## LittleLady98

Don't Evade Silly Karen Stork


K A R E N


----------



## weimarmama

Keeping All Really Elegant Newts

S H E L E


----------



## craftymama86

She helped estranged laughing emus 

H E L P S


----------



## Perfect Piggies

How Exciting Lions Play Soccer

F R U I T


----------



## craftymama86

Feeling relaxed under interesting tree

T R E E S


----------



## bnbfarm

three red emus eating snakes



SHEEP


----------



## craftymama86

bnbfarm said:
			
		

> three red emus eating snakes
> 
> 
> 
> SHEEP





She helped everyone escape prison  


G O A T S








Edited b/c I forgot the 5 letters


----------



## flemish lops

gobbling ostriches ate the spaghetti

Y U M M Y


----------



## craftymama86

You underestimated my monkey yelling  (watched the new Planet of the Apes movie earlier. maybe that's where that came from, lol)

M O N K Y


----------



## Fierlin

I loved your sheep one, by the way. You're very good at this. 

Oh dear, I think the best I can come up with is...



Maybe, Only Not Known Yet

STOCK


----------



## craftymama86

Thanks, I have my moments.  


Stop tickling Oscars' crazy kitty 

K I T T Y


----------



## Fierlin

Kate In The Tunnel Yet?

OK, that was bad. I suck at this game. 

CONCH


----------



## craftymama86

Chomping on Nanna's crunchy hamburger 

C H O M P


----------



## jmsim93

Cheery Harmonics On Mom's Piano



PIANO


----------



## craftymama86

Playing insanely and no opposition 

P L A Y S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Playing insanely and no opposition
> 
> P L A Y S


Purple lavender and yellow sunflowers!


S T A L K


----------



## 2seth2

Stupid tweety attacked  large kangaroo

EAGLE


----------



## craftymama86

Everyone anxiously gave love everywhere  

B I S O N


----------



## jmsim93

Boys Interpret Safety Ordinary Needlessness     (I have experience with this!)  LOL

PQRST


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Boys Interpret Safety Ordinary Needlessness     (I have experience with this!)  LOL
> 
> PQRST


Post questions regarding sheep today.


S H E E P


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> Post questions regarding sheep today.
> 
> 
> S H E E P


Sally herds ewey ewes perfectly. 

G E O R G


----------



## craftymama86

Grumbling everywhere or running gracefully? 

R U N S S


----------



## jmsim93

Gentlemen Eagerly Open Revolving Gateways


MANLY


----------



## CheerioLounge

> Grumbling everywhere or running gracefully?
> 
> R U N S S


Rainbows under naturally sunny skies!





			
				jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Gentlemen Eagerly Open Revolving Gateways
> 
> 
> MANLY


Most Americans need less yummies!


O B E S E


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> O B E S E


Oliver Best eats sour ellies??? (lets pretend that its lolies?? )

J K L I F


----------



## jmsim93

Jumping Kangaroos Laugh If Fondled!  



ZYXWV


----------



## craftymama86

Zebras yodeled "Xerxes" with voices

Z E B R A




(forgot to add the 5 letters, lol)


----------



## Fierlin

Heck, you guys are hilarious.  I wish I was nearly as talented. 

Zaney Emus Bred Round America.  (I'd buy one!!!)

ROUND


----------



## craftymama86

Running over Ulysses' new dog  


P L O P S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Running over Ulysses' new dog
> 
> 
> P L O P S


Player loves other player's sentences!

W I V E S


----------



## craftymama86

With internet viruses, everything stinks 

V I R U S


----------



## flemish lops

very inspiring recipes use salt 

 S A L T S


----------



## craftymama86

Silly animals laughed through science.

L A U G H


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Silly animals laughed through science.
> 
> L A U G H


Love and understanding govern humanity  (I wish!)

D R E A M


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Dick Right eats always merrily.  

K O J I C


----------



## CheerioLounge

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Dick Right eats always merrily.
> 
> K O J I C


Kangaroos often jump in creeks


C R E E K


----------



## craftymama86

Crazy rhinos, everywhere, eagerly knit . 

R H I N O


----------



## jmsim93

Rigormortis Hinders Important Ninja Opposition     (rigor mortis is technically two words but I couldn't resist creative license)

NINJA


----------



## flemish lops

Nine Iguanas Nudged Jars Around   (  thats a hard one)


N U D G E


----------



## craftymama86

Nothing under dads giant emu 

G I A N T


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Nothing under dads giant emu
> 
> G I A N T


Granola is a nutritious treat! 

T R E A T


----------



## craftymama86

T Rex eats all things 

S G E T J


----------



## flemish lops

Silly Goats Eat Toms Jalapenos 

S I L L Y


----------



## craftymama86

Good one!

Sally is loving Lilly's Yorkies. 

Y L I L S


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes, Lilly is late surprisingly! 

L A T E S


----------



## CheerioLounge

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Yes, Lilly is late surprisingly!
> 
> L A T E S


Lilly and Tom emit silliness 

E M I T S


----------



## craftymama86

Emily misses Isabella the salamander.

M I S S S


----------



## flemish lops

mice in Seattle sneak silently

 M O U S E


----------



## flemish lops

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Good one!
> 
> Sally is loving Lilly's Yorkies.
> 
> Y L I L S


thanks


----------



## jmsim93

Monumental Oppression Undercuts Self Esteem

MLFTW


----------



## autumnprairie

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Monumental Oppression Undercuts Self Esteem
> 
> MLFTW


more little fluffy twin willows




YHASM


----------



## craftymama86

Yellow horses and sassy monkeys 

H O R S E


----------



## jmsim93

Hilarious Otters Recite Synonyms Endlessly

OTTER


----------



## craftymama86

Other than that, everything rests

R E S T S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Other than that, everything rests
> 
> R E S T S


Recent evaluations signal turning sentiments

T U R N S


----------



## craftymama86

Trees under roof need soil

S O I L S


----------



## happytraylz

Some One Is Lurking Somewhere

WOODS


----------



## flemish lops

Willy's Old Ostrich Drinks Soda

D R I N K


----------



## jmsim93

Dreary Rain Inspires New Kindle

AEIOU


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Dreary Rain Inspires New Kindle
> 
> AEIOU


African elephants ingest officer's uniforms

E A T E N


----------



## Fierlin

happytraylz said:
			
		

> Some One Is Lurking Somewhere
> 
> WOODS


Oh, I like this one! 
Cheerio, your RESTS one was funny too. 

Ever and then even never!

NEVER

 (This is for something else, ignore the smiley)


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> happytraylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some One Is Lurking Somewhere
> 
> WOODS
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like this one!
> Cheerio, your RESTS one was funny too.
> 
> Ever and then even never!
> 
> NEVER
> 
> (This is for something else, ignore the smiley)
Click to expand...

New England voters elect Romney!

V O T E R


** Thanks Fierlin!


----------



## flemish lops

Very Old Tigers Eat Raisins

T I G E R


----------



## Fierlin

Yay for Romney. 

Traffic Immobile, Get Everyone Rerouted!!

ROUTE


----------



## jmsim93

Romney Ousts Un Trusted Elected  

OUSTS


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Romney Ousts Un Trusted Elected
> 
> OUSTS


Out understood; sammy tie sickle???? 

B P I L O


----------



## Fierlin

Bring Political Insecurity Libya-Over!

(OK. That was very uncreative. )

LIBYA


----------



## flemish lops

Larry's  Iguana Bit Your Alpaca 

L A R R Y


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Larry's  Iguana Bit Your Alpaca
> 
> L A R R Y


Limping alpaca remarks, "Reptile yummy!"  

E A T E N


----------



## craftymama86

(Those last two were great, lol)

Every animal thanks Earth, naturally.

E A R T H


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> (Those last two were great, lol)
> 
> Every animal thanks Earth, naturally.
> 
> E A R T H


Embittered Americans return to homesteading

H O M E S


----------



## craftymama86

How often mother expresses sympathy.

M O M M A


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> How often mother expresses sympathy.
> 
> M O M M A


May openly must make attires. 



G W H I K


----------



## craftymama86

Go with her in Krogers 

G R T P Y


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Go with her in Krogers
> 
> G R T P Y


Get ready to party Y'all!  :bun  Super Bowl!

G I A N T


----------



## craftymama86

Going in a new truck! 

T R U C K


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Going in a new truck!
> 
> T R U C K


Thanks CraftyMama!

Try raising uniquely cute Kinders

C U T E R


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Cute unicorns try eating rainbows. 


F G H I J


----------



## craftymama86

Frank got his invisible jack. 

F R A N K


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Frank got his invisible jack.
> 
> F R A N K


Final results are now known.

F I N A L


----------



## craftymama86

Fred instantly nudged Amy's leg 

L A N I F


----------



## Fierlin

Love any new inside facts!

FACTS


----------



## craftymama86

Fuzzy anxious cats talk silly 

F U Z Z Y


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Fuzzy anxious cats talk silly
> 
> F U Z Z Y


Five uniquely zealous zebras yodeled.

Y O D E L


----------



## craftymama86

Your old Dominicker eventually laid. 

L A Y E S


----------



## Fierlin

Large And Yet Ever Small! 

SMALL


----------



## craftymama86

Smelly mammal anxiously lays low. 

S M E L L


----------



## Fierlin

Shiny Money Expresses Love Lots!! (Oh man, where am I getting this stuff from?! )

MONEY


----------



## craftymama86

My only new ewe yells. 

M A N L Y


----------



## Fierlin

Many A Nutty Llama Yowls

LLAMA


----------



## craftymama86

Lazy llama argues musically again! 

L A Z Y Y


----------



## Crazy Acres

Little Armodillos Zip And Aren't
B A N T Y


----------



## Fierlin

Bring Another Nut That Yowls!! 

YOWLS


----------



## craftymama86

Your old woman lacking sleep 

P O K E Y


----------



## Fierlin

Put Everyone's Keys Ever Yonder

EVERY


----------



## craftymama86

Everyone values everyone's reality, yikes!

Y I K E S


----------



## flemish lops

Yikes! I Killed Eight Spiders 

 E I G H T


----------



## craftymama86

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Yikes! I Killed Eight Spiders
> 
> E I G H T




Eight igloos got hot today. 

I G L O O


----------



## Wallers-Farm

I Got Loud Oh Oh

HELLO


----------



## HankTheTank

Have Entrees Little Lemony Owl 

PYGMY


----------



## CheerioLounge

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Have Entrees Little Lemony Owl
> 
> PYGMY


Peach yogurt gets me yelling!

P E A C H


----------



## craftymama86

Possibly, everyone acquires cute horses.

H O R S E


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Possibly, everyone acquires cute horses.
> 
> H O R S E


Hordes of recyclers save Earth! 

H T R A E


----------



## jmsim93

Hypocrisy Turns Religion Against Everyone


VLNTE


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Hypocrisy Turns Religion Against Everyone
> 
> 
> VLNTE


Volunteers leave no tummy empty.

E M P T Y


----------



## Fierlin

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Yikes! I Killed Eight Spiders
> 
> E I G H T


 No kidding, that is really quite hilarious.

By the way, Cheerio you're darned good at this! Admirable talent for thinking these up! I've got to pick up my game. 

Everyone My Party's Tonight, Yeah!! 

Oh man, that was crap. 
PARTY


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> flemish lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! I Killed Eight Spiders
> 
> E I G H T
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, that is really quite hilarious.
> 
> By the way, Cheerio you're darned good at this! Admirable talent for thinking these up! I've got to pick up my game.
> 
> Everyone My Party's Tonight, Yeah!!
> 
> Oh man, that was crap.
> PARTY
Click to expand...

Thanks Fierlin!  Now, I hope this doesn't sound too boastful...

Praise and recognition, Thank You!

B O A S T


----------



## craftymama86

Boy, Ogres are so terrifying!  

S H R E K


----------



## Fierlin

Aww, that's so cute, Cheerio!  

Something Hairy's Raiding Evie's Kitchen!! (I think it was her cat )

FOODS


----------



## HankTheTank

Fruity Old Omelettes Do Smell

SHARK


----------



## Fierlin

Should He Admit Really Knowing?

KNOWS


----------



## flemish lops

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> Fierlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flemish lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! I Killed Eight Spiders
> 
> E I G H T
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, that is really quite hilarious.
> 
> By the way, Cheerio you're darned good at this! Admirable talent for thinking these up! I've got to pick up my game.
> 
> Everyone My Party's Tonight, Yeah!!
> 
> Oh man, that was crap.
> PARTY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fierlin!  Now, I hope this doesn't sound too boastful...
> 
> Praise and recognition, Thank You!
> 
> B O A S T
Click to expand...

 Thanks


----------



## flemish lops

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Should He Admit Really Knowing?
> 
> KNOWS


Kate's New Organizer Works Superb   (   that was a harder one)

 W O R K S


----------



## craftymama86

Work or retire, keep shop? 

S H O P S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Work or retire, keep shop?
> 
> S H O P S


Steve Harvey oozes personal style.  :/

O O Z E S


----------



## Fierlin

Only Orange Zebras Ease Sadness

... That was weird. 

WEIRD


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Only Orange Zebras Ease Sadness
> 
> ... That was weird.
> 
> WEIRD


Good job Fierlin!!  I knew you could handle it! 



Wild elephants incite riots daily.

R I O T S


----------



## marlowmanor

Ryan is off the slide!

QUILT


----------



## Fierlin

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> Good job Fierlin!!  I knew you could handle it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wild elephants incite riots daily.
> 
> R I O T S


LOL, thanks. Perhaps I might even be getting a little better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





marlow, that one's pretty good. I liked it. 

Quiet Usually Increases Lazy Tunes (Sorry, that one was hard )

TUNES


----------



## marlowmanor

Tina Uses Nates Extra Socks!

EXTRA


----------



## Fierlin

Extra-terrestrial X-rays Travel Round Asteroids 

TRIPS


----------



## marlowmanor

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Extra-terrestrial X-rays Travel Round Asteroids
> 
> TRIPS


Nice one!

Try Ripley's It's Positively Scary!

SCARY


----------



## craftymama86

Sam cooked another rotten yam 

C O O K S




Sorry for the edit, bad habit of forgetting to leave 5 letters, lol.


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Sam cooked another rotten yam
> 
> C O O K S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the edit, bad habit of forgetting to leave 5 letters, lol.


Children often ostracize knee socks. (a bit of a stretch... :/ ) 

S O C K S


----------



## Fierlin

Some Other Cabinet Knows Stuff 

STUFF


----------



## flemish lops

Stuffing Turnips Under Frank's Furniture

C O U C H


----------



## craftymama86

Couldn't order Henry's cooked ham 

H E N R Y


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Couldn't order Henry's cooked ham
> 
> H E N R Y


Henry exercised Nora's roan yearling

C O L T S


----------



## craftymama86

Charlie ordered Lola's tasty steaks. 

S T E A K


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Charlie ordered Lola's tasty steaks.
> 
> S T E A K


Steven Tyler earns Aerosmith kudos.  

K U D O S


----------



## Fun-E-Farm

Kittens usually don't order salad.

S A L A D


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fun-E-Farm said:
			
		

> Kittens usually don't order salad.
> 
> S A L A D


Sheep and lambs are delightful!

L A M B S


----------



## Fierlin

Laughing At Mice Belies Security (lol )

STOCK


----------



## CheerioLounge

see next post...


----------



## Fun-E-Farm

Sassy tomcats outside calling katydids.

SASSY

Ooops, we posted at the same time!


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fun-E-Farm said:
			
		

> Sassy tomcats outside calling katydids.
> 
> SASSY
> 
> Ooops, we posted at the same time!


Some athletes savor sour yogurt

I G F J E


----------



## flemish lops

I got five jealous emus 

F I V E S


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I got five jealous emus
> 
> F I V E S


Fierlin's island vacation ends Sunday  

I S L E S


----------



## Fun-E-Farm

four interesting vampires eloping soon.

ELOPE


----------



## jmsim93

Eloping Lovers Often Prefer Entertainment

LOVER


----------



## CheerioLounge

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Eloping Lovers Often Prefer Entertainment
> 
> LOVER


Love of vampires erupted recently.

E R U P T


----------



## craftymama86

Emus run until play time 

U N T I L


----------



## Fierlin

Upwards Northerly Directions I Love 

NORTH


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Upwards Northerly Directions I Love
> 
> NORTH


Now Oscar reads the Herald

O S C A R


----------



## craftymama86

Oscar showed cars at race 

R A C E S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Oscar showed cars at race
> 
> R A C E S


Rum and coke ends sobriety

D R U N K


----------



## Fun-E-Farm

Doors rock until newbies knock!

KNOCK


----------



## Fierlin

Keys Now Oscillating Near Knee. lau)

ROUND


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Keys Now Oscillating Near Knee. lau)
> 
> ROUND


Riders of unicorns nocturnally dream

D R E A M


----------



## Fierlin

Don't Run East Around Miami 

MIAMI


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Don't Run East Around Miami
> 
> MIAMI


Most infants are mothered instinctively

C H I L D


----------



## flemish lops

Caution, hippos in Larry's dorm 

 H I P P O


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Caution, hippos in Larry's dorm
> 
> H I P P O


Honey is perpetually pouring out.

P O U R S


----------



## Fierlin

Penny Opens Up Raj's Stocking 

PENNY


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Penny Opens Up Raj's Stocking
> 
> PENNY


Paint every new Nissan yellow

P A I N T


----------



## Fierlin

Pick Another Item Next Time! 

ITEMS


----------



## flemish lops

In the evening Matt sleeps

S L E E P


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> In the evening Matt sleeps
> 
> S L E E P


Some leopards even eat people! 

S P O T S


----------



## Fierlin

Should Parents Overprotect Their Sons?

It's coming to me now. I suppose practise makes perfect. 

AGAIN


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Should Parents Overprotect Their Sons?
> 
> It's coming to me now. I suppose practise makes perfect.
> 
> AGAIN


Angora goats are incredibly nice!

S H E A R


----------



## craftymama86

So, hand everyone a rabbit. 

R A B I T


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> So, hand everyone a rabbit.
> 
> R A B I T


Riding a bronco is tough! 

T O U G H


----------



## Fierlin

The Only Under-Ground House 

UNDER


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> The Only Under-Ground House
> 
> UNDER


Unique new decor enhances room.

D E C O R


----------



## Fierlin

Driving Endlessly Coughing Overland Rovers

ROVER


----------



## craftymama86

Don't everyone come over, RAWR!  

R A W R R


----------



## Fierlin

...Are you RAWR? 

Rain Another Week; Rivers Rising!!

RIVER


----------



## craftymama86

Fierlin said:
			
		

> ...Are you RAWR?
> 
> Rain Another Week; Rivers Rising!!
> 
> RIVER





Run into Violet's engraved rock.  (I'm tired...Plus I haven't been able to think or speak right for.... Ok I don't know how long, LOL)


R O C K S


----------



## Fierlin

Ravens Or Cats? Know Some? 

RAVEN


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Ravens Or Cats? Know Some?
> 
> RAVEN


Read a virtual electronic novel

N O V E L


----------



## Fierlin

Never Overestimate Vows Everyone Leave. 

LEAVE


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Never Overestimate Vows Everyone Leave.
> 
> LEAVE


Loves Eating avairy's, very Eh-yumy XD


C I O Q H


----------



## Fierlin

Can I Offer Quantum Hydrogen? 

METAL


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Can I Offer Quantum Hydrogen?
> 
> METAL


AHH BIG WORDS!!

Meat eating tasty animal LALALALALALA

HELLO


----------



## Fierlin

Has Evie Liked Losing Out?

LOOSE


----------



## ILuvSheep

Loves Ostrich Ostrichness Sitting Everywhere XD 


YOUR N


----------



## CheerioLounge

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Loves Ostrich Ostrichness Sitting Everywhere XD
> 
> 
> YOUR N


yellow, orange, umber, red, neon.  I thought we were making sentences?

what's up? :/

U M B E R     oops I forgot to give next letters!


----------



## ILuvSheep

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves Ostrich Ostrichness Sitting Everywhere XD
> 
> 
> YOUR N
> 
> 
> 
> yellow, orange, umber, red, neon.  I thought we were making sentences?
> 
> what's up? :/
Click to expand...

HI!!
we are, did you not understand my sentence? its the ostriches sitting everywhere


----------



## CheerioLounge

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> CheerioLounge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves Ostrich Ostrichness Sitting Everywhere XD
> 
> 
> YOUR N
> 
> 
> 
> yellow, orange, umber, red, neon.  I thought we were making sentences?
> 
> what's up? :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI!!
> we are, did you not understand my sentence? its the ostriches sitting everywhere
Click to expand...

I guess not...

U M B E R


----------



## ILuvSheep

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheerioLounge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow, orange, umber, red, neon.  I thought we were making sentences?
> 
> what's up? :/
> 
> 
> 
> HI!!
> we are, did you not understand my sentence? its the ostriches sitting everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess not...
> 
> U M B E R
Click to expand...

XD it ok 

Ugly Mammals Biting Eagles Running


----------



## CheerioLounge

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> CheerioLounge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI!!
> we are, did you not understand my sentence? its the ostriches sitting everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not...
> 
> U M B E R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD it ok
> 
> Ugly Mammals Biting Eagles Running
Click to expand...

ILuvSheep -- What are the next letters?


----------



## ILuvSheep

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheerioLounge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not...
> 
> U M B E R
> 
> 
> 
> XD it ok
> 
> Ugly Mammals Biting Eagles Running
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILuvSheep -- What are the next letters?
Click to expand...

XD OOPS

XJEDP


----------



## ILuvSheep

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> CheerioLounge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD it ok
> 
> Ugly Mammals Biting Eagles Running
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvSheep -- What are the next letters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD OOPS
> 
> XJEDP
Click to expand...

oh and I am also known as CochinBrahamaLover and not  on BYC


----------



## CheerioLounge

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheerioLounge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvSheep -- What are the next letters?
> 
> 
> 
> XD OOPS
> 
> XJEDP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh and I am also known as CochinBrahamaLover and not  on BYC
Click to expand...

Xerox just emitted dust particles

E M I T S


----------



## craftymama86

Good one!


Ebay must include taxed sales 

S A L E S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Good one!
> 
> 
> Ebay must include taxed sales
> 
> S A L E S


^ Another good one! 


Some aliens leave earthly signs

A L I E N


----------



## Fierlin

At Last I Entered Norway

COUNT


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> At Last I Entered Norway
> 
> COUNT


Children often use new toys

O F T E N


----------



## Fierlin

Only Fit Tenants Enjoy Nights

NIGHT


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Only Fit Tenants Enjoy Nights
> 
> NIGHT


Nightly, I give her toffee.

C A N D Y


----------



## Fierlin

Can A Newt Die Young?

YOUNG


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Can A Newt Die Young?
> 
> YOUNG


You oughn't underestimate new gamers

O U G H T


----------



## Fierlin

Over, Under, Go Home Tired!

TIRED


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Over, Under, Go Home Tired!
> 
> TIRED


Good one!! 

Today I read Elevan's diary! 

D I A R Y


----------



## ILuvSheep

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> Fierlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over, Under, Go Home Tired!
> 
> TIRED
> 
> 
> 
> Good one!!
> 
> Today I read Elevan's diary!
> 
> D I A R Y
Click to expand...

Dad, is Arnold really.. "Yaaaa" 


XD

W E I R D


----------



## Fierlin

When Ever Is Rain Dry? 

RAINS


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> When Ever Is Rain Dry?
> 
> RAINS


Rhododendrons and irises need sunlight

B L O O M


----------



## Fierlin

Bins Leave Odours Outside Morrisons. 

ODOUR


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Bins Leave Odours Outside Morrisons.
> 
> ODOUR


Our dogs often upset rabbits

U P S E T


----------



## ILuvSheep

Uhh, Peas Shake Exscevassly TOO!


----------



## Fierlin

Under Passages Slide EagleTalons

PASSS


----------



## ILuvSheep

FEIRLIN ARE YOU ALSO A BYC MEMBER??

Paying Alot, So Sick, SALLY (i suck at this)


----------



## flemish lops

Potatoes and sausage salted slightly  

 S A L T S


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Potatoes and sausage salted slightly
> 
> S A L T S


Some are lacking the skill

S K I L L


----------



## Fierlin

Some Kinds Inspect Long Lizards

LONGE


----------



## Fierlin

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> FEIRLIN ARE YOU ALSO A BYC MEMBER??


Yes, why? I only joined here because of the renovations going on BYC. But I liked it so I stayed.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Some Kinds Inspect Long Lizards
> 
> LONGE


Love Oiling Nasty Garages Eating

CHICK
feirlin are you a BYC member?


----------



## CheerioLounge

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Fierlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Kinds Inspect Long Lizards
> 
> LONGE
> 
> 
> 
> Love Oiling Nasty Garages Eating
> 
> CHICK
> feirlin are you a BYC member?
Click to expand...

curly horse indian can kick    

kjsef


----------



## flemish lops

kittens jumping sidways eventually fall

 K I T T S


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> kittens jumping sidways eventually fall
> 
> K I T T S


Keeping it together takes sense

S E N S E


----------



## Fierlin

Store Everyone's Nuts Somewhat Easily

STORE


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Store Everyone's Nuts Somewhat Easily
> 
> STORE


Super Tangerines, Ohh, Really good to Eat 

TANGERINE (just try it XD)
 but for real

SINGE


----------



## Fierlin

The "Awesome" New Guy Everyone Rates Is Not Everything!

That was my attempt. 

Stare Into Nanny Gilly's Eyes 

STARE


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> The "Awesome" New Guy Everyone Rates Is Not Everything!
> 
> That was my attempt.
> 
> Stare Into Nanny Gilly's Eyes
> 
> STARE


 i worship you 


Stupendous Tally Animals, Really Ex-awesome  



MOOMO


----------



## Fierlin

These games are quite amusing. 

My Only Other Man Ogled! 

OGLED


----------



## craftymama86

Oh goody! Let's experience Detroit. 

T R O U T


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Talayee's Racing Old Ugly Thuringian's



OOOPS


Donka (german for THANKS, or at least i think...)


----------



## Fierlin

That would be danke 

Only Old Oregon People Stand!

STATE


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> That would be danke
> 
> Only Old Oregon People Stand!
> 
> STATE


LOL i meant Danke for the word, i put OOPS cause i forgot to add Danke and i needed to edit!! 

Super Tall Animals Taste 'Electable (delectable  )


----------



## Fierlin

OK. i see.  

I'll do that one then.

Dine Another Night, Kitchen's Empty!

EMPTY


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> OK. i see.
> 
> I'll do that one then.
> 
> Dine Another Night, Kitchen's Empty!
> 
> EMPTY


DANG! I forgot, AGAIN! -facepalm-

Ello, Manny, Peas are Tasty, Yah?


MANNY


----------



## Fierlin

My Aunt Needs New Yarn

NEEDS


----------



## ILuvSheep

Nilley Ears are Err, Dumb, So..?

 C U R L Y


----------



## Fierlin

Crawl Under Roving Line Yet?

PROVE


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Crawl Under Roving Line Yet?
> 
> PROVE


(ooh, i just thought of something in 'Winnih the Pooh' XD )

Puh, Ruff, Oh Vader Eh-be quiet!

ok that sucked

VADER


----------



## Fierlin

Vases Are Dreadfully Erronous Riders 

RIDER


----------



## ILuvSheep

TOO MANY BIG WORDS


----------



## craftymama86

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Vases Are Dreadfully Erronous Riders
> 
> RIDER


Riding in dark exciting river. 

R I V E R


----------



## flemish lops

rhyming is very easily remembered  

R H Y M E


----------



## craftymama86

Ryan held you memorably, easily. 

E M Y H R


----------



## flemish lops

evey morning Yasmin hears rumors

H E A R S


----------



## craftymama86

Has everything and remains sad.  (Hey! Not bad, huh?? LOL)





Dur, forgot the 5 letters.....    L O V E S


----------



## ILuvSheep

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Has everything and remains sad.  (Hey! Not bad, huh?? LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dur, forgot the 5 letters.....    L O V E S


Lovely Opal Vase Eats Sharks 


S H A R K


----------



## flemish lops

Sam's hamsters are really kind

 K I N D S


----------



## jmsim93

Kangaroos Inevitably Never Die Silently

G R A P E


----------



## Fierlin

flemish lops said:
			
		

> evey morning Yasmin hears rumors
> 
> H E A R S


This one made me giggle. I don't know why. 

Golden Rivers Are Properly Elusive! 

PRPLY


----------



## craftymama86

Peter ran properly, laughing yodels. 

S J R K R


----------



## Fierlin

So Just Remind King Ronald....

RONJR


----------



## craftymama86

Fierlin said:
			
		

> So Just Remind King Ronald....
> 
> RONJR




Run over Nolans jack rabbit. 

O T D G D


----------



## Fierlin

Good one!

Over Till Dan Gets Dry!

DRIES


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Good one!
> 
> Over Till Dan Gets Dry!
> 
> DRIES


Dried raisins in every spoonful! 

S P O O N


----------



## Fierlin

Soaked Peas Open Over Night...

PEASS


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Soaked Peas Open Over Night...
> 
> PEASS


Please eat a sensible snack

S N A C K


----------



## Fierlin

Sorry, No Alternating Current Kinetics... (best I could come up with, not very good I know.)

SORRY


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Sorry, No Alternating Current Kinetics... (best I could come up with, not very good I know.)
> 
> SORRY


Some old, red rhino yodeled :/

Y O D E L


----------



## Fierlin

Yes, Only Draw Elevated Levels!

DRAWS


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Yes, Only Draw Elevated Levels!
> 
> DRAWS


Daily reading aids word selection

D A I L Y


----------



## craftymama86

Dorks are in Lilly's yard. 


Ugh, forgot....

D O R K S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Dorks are in Lilly's yard.
> 
> 
> Ugh, forgot....
> 
> D O R K S


Do ogres really kick stumps?

S T U M P


----------



## Fierlin

Should That Unguarded Mammoth Pounce....

GURDD


----------



## craftymama86

Grumpy Ulga rode dungeon dragon.  

B O O G Y


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Grumpy Ulga rode dungeon dragon.
> 
> B O O G Y


Bigger oranges offer greater yumminess!

M A R C H


----------



## craftymama86

Good one!

Money adds real chaos here!  

C H A O S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Good one!
> 
> Money adds real chaos here!
> 
> C H A O S


Chaos has an outstanding summons! (to come to my house with some money!)

M O N E Y


----------



## craftymama86

More or none, either, yea? 

R O L L S


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> More or none, either, yea?
> 
> R O L L S


Radio offers limited listening selections

O F F E R


----------



## Fierlin

Old Folk Feel Every Reaction

FOKS


----------



## craftymama86

(I'm going to assume you meant FOLKS?)



Four old ladies keep secrets. 

L A D Y S


----------



## Fierlin

Oh bugger, I'm sorry. Yes I did. 

Like A Day, Your Stay

STAYS


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Oh bugger, I'm sorry. Yes I did.
> 
> Like A Day, Your Stay
> 
> STAYS


Some trainers always yell Stay!

T R A I N


----------



## Fierlin

That Road Arrives In Nebraska

ROADS


----------



## CheerioLounge

Fierlin said:
			
		

> That Road Arrives In Nebraska
> 
> ROADS


Really old aliens divert starward

O L D E R


----------



## craftymama86

Old ladies dress everything red

D R E S S


----------



## Fierlin

Only Ladies Dare Enter Rain!

(I've got to go. talk to you guys later.  )


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Old ladies dress everything red
> 
> D R E S S


Don't read every silly sentence! 

S R S D R


----------



## Fierlin

So Right, So Dang Right! :bun

RIGHT


----------



## craftymama86

Rita instantly got hit today. 

R I T A A


----------



## Fierlin

Roving Instantly Turns Another Adventure

INSTT


----------



## craftymama86

In, now sit there Tom!   

T H E R E


----------



## Fierlin

That Head Encompasses, Really, Everything

HEADS


----------



## craftymama86

Hear everything and don't sleep. 

S L E E P


----------



## Fierlin

Slowly Leading Each Emu Past

LDNGE


----------



## craftymama86

Good one!

Leonard did not go everywhere. 

E G N D L


----------



## flemish lops

eight geese nestled down lazily

 G E E S E


----------



## CheerioLounge

flemish lops said:
			
		

> eight geese nestled down lazily
> 
> G E E S E


Gathering Easter eggs seems easy

S E E M S


----------



## Fierlin

Should Electromagnets Emit More Sound?

SHLDN


----------



## craftymama86

See how lazy dad nestles. 

D A D D Y


----------



## aimee

do as Donna does Yoshi 

 lucky


----------



## Fierlin

Love Undying Can Keep Young!

YOUNG


----------



## craftymama86

Good one!.....

Yogi only underestimated new gun.  

Y O G I I


----------



## Fierlin

You Or Gina Invested Improperly! 

FUNDS


----------



## craftymama86

Fun under Niagra, don't scream! 

F A L L S


----------



## Fierlin

For Another Line Lacked Straightness... 

LINES


----------



## craftymama86

Laying in narrow, everlasting storm. 

S T O R M


----------



## Fierlin

Stay Till Orange Rainbows Materialise!

RNBWS


----------



## craftymama86

Rolling now but wait Susie!

H A H A H


----------



## Fierlin

Hack Another Hair Away Hurriedly!

HAIRS


----------



## craftymama86

Hurry, another Irish rat steals!  ***no offense to anyone Irish, lol, just came out!*** 

I R I S H


----------



## flemish lops

Ivan ran into Sue's house

 H O U S E


----------



## Fierlin

He Ordered Us Some Eel 

EEELL


----------



## capretta

Eric's eating endangered leopard llamas <- lol I want one!


L L A M A


----------



## Fierlin

Lonely Lanes Are My Attraction!

MYRAW


----------



## craftymama86

Mike's yacht rarely attracts women. 

Y A C H T


----------



## Fierlin

You Are Calling To Him! 

CALLS


----------



## craftymama86

Can Al lessen lottery sells? 

C A N A L


----------



## Fierlin

Oops, I just realised I got my previous one wrong. I was in a rush this morning, sorry. 

Certainly Acquire Nitric Acid Locally!

HNOTH


----------



## craftymama86

Haha, I didn't even notice! 

How now ought Tommy hasten? 

H A S T E


----------



## Fierlin

*mops brow*

Have A Second To Eat!

ETSAE


----------



## craftymama86

Good one!

Everyone that sat actually expired.

F E D E X


----------



## Fierlin

Fact: Every Dog Emits X-rays 

EMITS


----------



## craftymama86

Every monkey is too scary. 

M O N K S


----------



## HankTheTank

Mom owns no knives, Sally

KNIFE


----------



## Fierlin

Know Not If Files Erase 

ERASE


----------



## EllieMay

Eagles Really Are Sloppy Eaters!



S D E V W


----------



## Fierlin

Slow Drying Eradicates Venomous Wasps 

WASPS


----------



## craftymama86

Why are Sally's puppies snoring?

S N O R E


----------



## Fierlin

Send No Other Rabbits Eastwards! 

(cm, long time no see!  )
RABIT


----------



## flemish lops

Rarely a bear is tickled

B E A R S


----------



## Fierlin

Bright Effervescence (sp? it's early) And Radiant Strobes.

STOBE


----------



## jessica_1285

Sloppy Tom's Oven Burns Everything!

BURNS


----------



## Fierlin

Bright, Undulating Rivets Never Scratch!

RIVET ()


----------



## flemish lops

racing in Vern's expensive toboggan 

 R A C E S


----------



## Fierlin

Ram Another Classy Elevator Shut 

LIFTS


----------



## jessica_1285

Lunch Is Fun To Serve

S E R V E


----------



## Fierlin

Good one!! 






Stop Everything, Rerouting! Veering Eastwards! (lol sorry, I can't think of anything better)

EASTW


----------



## jessica_1285

Emily always slurps the water

WATER


----------



## Fierlin

Why Are Those Elections Running?

ELCTN


----------



## flemish lops

eight little clowns taunted Ned

 C L O W N


----------



## Fierlin

Crazy Ladies Owe World Nothing

LADYS


----------



## jessica_1285

Look At Daisy's Yellow Shoes

DAISY


----------



## Fierlin

Dreams And Imagination Shield You



DRYIN


----------



## silky_3699

Does Robin Yearn Invisible Noobs

 ABURA


----------



## Fierlin

Are Bad Utterances Really Abominable?
(Yes, I think is the answer to that )

UTTER


----------



## silky_3699

Upper Tom Tree Eats Rocks

CREED


----------



## jessica_1285

Cold rain erases everything dry

EVERY


----------



## Fierlin

Each Vital Element Raises Yells

YELLS


----------



## silky_3699

You Eat Long Lemons Soon

LONG


----------



## Fierlin

Let Old Newts Grow Gangly

GROWS


----------



## silky_3699

Get Rays Of Wind Soon

WIND


----------



## Fierlin

Whatever, I Notice Decreased Demonstrations

*FIVES*


----------



## silky_3699

Fido Is Very Easily Shot

SHOT


----------



## Fierlin

I think you misunderstood the game a little 
See title.


----------



## silky_3699

Fierlin said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood the game a little
> See title.


Oops, yeah, sorry, I understand, just made a mistake  Well a couple 

SHOTS


----------



## Fierlin

lol that's all right

Should He Only Take Six?!

SEVEN


----------



## silky_3699

Sell Eleven Volleyballs Every Night

NIGHT


----------



## Fierlin

New Insight Gives Her Talent!

TALNT


----------



## silky_3699

Tall And Long New Utter

UTTER


----------



## Fierlin

Uncover The True Ending Rapidly

RAPID


----------



## silky_3699

Ryan Angle-smith Putts In Days

PUTTS


----------



## Fierlin

Pile Up The Tree Stumps

STUMP


----------



## silky_3699

Stewie Took Under My Pie

UNDER


----------



## Fierlin

Understanding Newton Diverges Everything Real!

REALS


----------



## silky_3699

Rocks Eat All Log Socks

SOCKS


----------



## Fierlin

Some Other Campaign Kick Started 

START


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Super Tasty Animals Regret Things

TASTY


----------



## Fierlin

Tried A Salty Tuna Yesterday 

TUNAS

(eta: Woot! 500 posts)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Tasty Unicorns Napped At Southperk 

SOUTH


----------



## HankTheTank

Some Owls Under The House

HOUSE


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Hot Otters Use Soap (to) Eat ( LOL ! ) 

OTTER


----------



## jessica_1285

Old Tom Tried Eating Rice

TRIED


----------



## Fierlin

The Radical Infrared Emitted Dioxins 
(that made no sense whatsoever if you think about it logically, but oh well )

INFRD


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> The Radical Infrared Emitted Dioxins
> (that made no sense whatsoever if you think about it logically, but oh well )
> 
> INFRD


Ill Narwhal's Fake Reading De'books (LOL!!!)


FAKED


----------



## Fierlin

For Atoms Kept Erratically Diverting. 

ATOMS


----------



## flemish lops

A tomato on my salad 
 SALAD


----------



## Fierlin

Sold A Lot After Dinner

SALES


----------



## jessica_1285

Several Aliens Leave Earth Saturday

ALIEN


----------



## craftymama86

Another Lab is eventually neutered. 

P U P P Y


----------



## flemish lops

Peter's uncle poked Pat's Yak

P O K E D


----------



## Fierlin

Proud Over Kinetic Energy Doctorate! lol jk, what does that even mean? 

ENERG


----------



## flemish lops

Eve never eats roasted goose

R O A S T


----------



## Fierlin

Repeating Over Another Seven Times


----------



## flemish lops

you forgot your 5 letter word Fierlin


----------



## Fierlin

Crabs, I feel like an idiot now 

Flat
Or
Rugged,
Gale-blown
Or
Temperate

We'll
Only
Remember
Darwin! 

ONLIE


----------



## flemish lops

our neighbor lives in England  

L I V E S


----------



## Fierlin

'Long Isotherms Volume Expands Sharply


....Isothermal expansion? 

BOYLE


----------



## SheepGirl

Big Onions Yell Lies Excitedly

ETA: Oops, forgot to add onto it!

S H E E P


----------



## flemish lops

silly hamsters eat Eve's pudding 

P U D D Y


----------



## Fierlin

Put Up Decorations? Done Yesterday!

DECOS


----------



## flemish lops

Did Eve cook our salmon?  


 C O O K S


----------



## Fierlin

Come On Off (the) Kids' Sandtub!! 

SANDS


----------



## flemish lops

shopping at Ned's department  store

S T O R E


----------



## Fierlin

Should The Officers Repeat Evaluation?

OFFCR


----------



## flemish lops

our fast feline can race

F E L I N


----------



## Fierlin

First Entertainer Left Interesting Notices!

FIRST


----------



## flemish lops

feathers in Rick's stuffed teddy

 B E A R S


----------



## Fierlin

Be Easy-going, And Rewards Show!

SHOWS


----------



## flemish lops

so how old was she?

 S A L L Y


----------



## Fierlin

lol

Stand Aside, Leaves Lie Yonder. 

LEAFS


----------



## Vickir73

Let Elephants And Falcons Soar  . . . (this is actually the first thing that popped into my head. . . I'm tired and hungry, so this is my defense . . .)

S O A R S


----------



## flemish lops

silly ostriches are really scary 

S I L L Y


----------



## Fierlin

Should I Leave Lingering Yeast? 

...On my bread, I Suppose 

SHOUL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

(YOU LIED! YOU JOINED TORO'S RP!!!)

Super Hasty Ominous Ugly Losers 

UGLY


----------



## Fierlin

I have no idea what you're talking about.  I would never lie intentionally just for the sake of it, I'm not that sort of person. 
If you're talking about the fact that I said I don't RP, I would hardly call myself a hard-core RPer because I made a post or two on a thread like that. To be honest, I'm getting rather bored of it already.

And you didn't post a five letter word.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I would never lie intentionally just for the sake of it, I'm not that sort of person.
> If you're talking about the fact that I said I don't RP, I would hardly call myself a hard-core RPer because I made a post or two on a thread like that. To be honest, I'm getting rather bored of it already.
> 
> And you didn't post a five letter word.


Oh.... Ooops... sorry, 


STUPID 



And what i meant is you said you didnt RP, evn if you arent 'hard core' joining an RP is RPing!!


----------



## Fierlin

That wasn't a five letter word either.


----------



## Vickir73

can we start again?  (especially since I have no idea what y'all were talking/arguing/discussing about? 

LOVES


----------



## EllieMay

Living On Very Edible Squash





E L I T E


----------



## Vickir73

Eagles Love Igloo Totting Elephants

D I T Z Y


----------



## flemish lops

Dan is tasting Zoey's yogurt 

 T A S T E


----------



## Fierlin

The Airport Should Take Enquiries!! 

PORTS


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

I didn't read the intro


----------



## stitchcounting

Play Outside Rude Tom Smith

J K L B F


----------



## flemish lops

Jane keep Larry's bunny fed

B U N N Y


----------



## Fierlin

Back Under Normal Name Yesterday

That reminds me, I must check it.

CHECK


----------



## stitchcounting

Chickens Hope Everything Clucks Korn

C H I N S


----------



## Fierlin

Can He Introduce Non-Sense?

SENSE


----------



## flemish lops

stop eating Ned's scrambled eggs

E A T I N


----------



## Fierlin

Every Arrival There Is New

ARRIV


----------



## AdamBorzy

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Every Arrival There Is New
> 
> ARRIV


A Road Runner Is Volatile. 

CUTE


----------



## Alice Acres

AdamBorzy said:
			
		

> Fierlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Arrival There Is New
> 
> ARRIV
> 
> 
> 
> A Road Runner Is Volatile.
> 
> CUTE
Click to expand...

This wasn't five letters....but here goes:

Cuddle Up To Everyone

S N O W Y


----------



## stitchcounting

Sammy Never Over Walks You

NEMUI


----------



## Fierlin

Never Underestimate My Undying Intuition 

(This does not actually apply to me. )

UNIAD


----------



## EllieMay

*U*p *N*orth *I*gloos *A*re *D*omeciles




H I J K L


----------



## Alice Acres

Help I just killed Lizzy!

MNOPQ


----------



## Fierlin

Must Not Over-Populate Queensland

Hah, I'm getting worse at this 

WORSE


----------



## Alice Acres

Walk or ride straight east.


ABDOT


----------



## Fierlin

Any Burning Dynamite Over There....?

AOSDF


----------



## Alice Acres

Any other sized deer feet?


----------



## Fierlin

All Beneficial Creations Don't Erode

ERODE


----------

